# Père NOËL



## Gilles50 (29 Novembre 2011)

S'il te plait Père Noël, je veux que tu m'amènes "Microsoft ACCESS 2012 pour Mac" !!!
Parce que j'en ai plus que marre de devoir traîner des PC pour cette application.
Si tu n'as pas ça dans ta hotte, je lâche mon Scottish terrier au pied de la cheminée, tu es prévenu !!!


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2011)

et sinon personne ne veut m'offrir le Lego 7745 ? (pour rappel les conneries de geek non rien a faire dans le bar !)


----------



## Penetrator (29 Novembre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> et sinon personne ne veut m'offrir le Lego 7745 ? (pour rappel les conneries de geek non rien a faire dans le bar !)


peuf moi je préfère celui ci 
http://shop.lego.com/fr-FR/Super-Star-Destroyer-10221
C'est le bar ici , et pas un bar pour génius merci de respecter les lieux


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2011)

j'ai peu de mal avec les lego moderne


----------



## tantoillane (29 Novembre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> (pour rappel les conneries de geek non rien a faire dans le bar !)



Arf, je dois dire qu'en voyant le titre je m'attendais à un habituel, passablement ennuyeux, déprimant, approchant Noël : 

"Moi je veux un Mac Pro Quad Core DD 2To RAM 8Go"








ET VOUS ?

Là, au moins, il y a un petit effort : il n'a même pas choisi un jeu dit style : "je veux MW3 pour Mac" !

Bon, je sors ...
Ah merde, je peux pas, c'est que 50 smylies !
​


----------



## aCLR (29 Novembre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> et sinon personne ne veut m'offrir le Lego 7745 ? (pour rappel les conneries de geek non rien a faire dans le bar !)



Dans mes bras :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2011)

Moi, je voudrais un ami !


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2011)

@aCLR si tu en vend un je prend (rêve de mome)

@thebig : c'était quoi le jouet que tu a plus attendu à Noël ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h29 ----------

Et puis tu a nous comme amis


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2011)

Mon souhait : retrouver *toute* l'équipe du "MacGéCopter" et repartir avec eux pour de nouvelles aventures ......:love:

http://forums.macg.co/la-terrasse/macgecopter-arfff-82911.html

Malheureusement, certains d'entre eux ont disparu, victimes de leur devoir...:rateau:


----------



## Nephou (29 Novembre 2011)

Tu viens de ruiner ma soirée qui allait être productive 

> Nicolas : ils sont très bien les lego _starwars_ d&#8217;abord :rose:


----------



## aCLR (29 Novembre 2011)

@mackie : moi non mais Marie-Noelle (ça ne s'invente pas tel prénom dans ce thread) est toute à fait prête à combler ce manque&#8230; 

@Neph' : NAN !  À part la série City, tout le reste n'est qu'un ramassis de merchandising hollywoodien d'abord !


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2011)

je l'ai vu, un peu hors de prix


----------



## ergu (29 Novembre 2011)

Gilles50 a dit:


> S'il te plait Père Noël, je veux que tu m'amènes "Microsoft ACCESS 2012 pour Mac" !!!



Je serais le père Noël, j'aurais envie de me tirer une balle en lisant des trucs comme ça.


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2011)

Nephou a dit:


> > Nicolas : ils sont très bien les lego _starwars_ dabord :rose:



en plus tu es l'acheteur "type", c'est des personnages a vendre si tu veux


----------



## aCLR (29 Novembre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> je l'ai vu, un peu hors de prix



Mais c'est quoi 350 billets face à un rêve de gosse, hein ? Peanuts ! 

Autrement y'a LDD et le plan de montage


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2011)

ce site est génial, quand j'étais gamin, mes parents n'ont jamais voulu m'acheter le livre d'idée 7777, j'ai dévoré plus de 20 ans après ce livre grace a peeron


----------



## aCLR (30 Novembre 2011)

J'y ai retrouvé mon premier modèle


----------



## Romuald (30 Novembre 2011)

[mode vieux schnock]Mes premiers Lego®, ils ont été directement importés du danemark par la jeune fille au pair lors d'un noël en 61 ou 62. Et pas de boites à l'époque, ni de cahier. Fallait imaginer à partir de briques de 4, 6, 8 ou 16, uniquement blanches ou rouges, parfois transparentes, des fenêtres comme dans le modèle d'aCLR, et des pentes de toit, uniquement rouges. A part des maisons, ca donnait des avions aux ailes épaisses et carrées [/mode]

Et la je regrette de ne pas avoir connu la série space à laquelle ont eu droit mes neveux dans les années 80-90. Un genre de pre 'stars war', ceux que je me fais un plaisir de monter avec mon fils aujourd'hui (encore 3 en commande pour cette année).


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (30 Novembre 2011)

J'aimerais bien une guerre thermo-nucléaire mondiale, au moins on saura quoi faire de nos sapins après les fêtes.


----------



## Romuald (30 Novembre 2011)

T'as tout faux, passke la mode est aux cercueils en carton biodégradable écolo-responsable et citoyen


----------



## Penetrator (30 Novembre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> [mode vieux schnock]Mes premiers Lego®, ils ont été directement importés du danemark par la jeune fille au pair lors d'un noël en 61 ou 62. Et pas de boites à l'époque, ni de cahier. Fallait imaginer à partir de briques de 4, 6, 8 ou 16, uniquement blanches ou rouges, parfois transparentes, des fenêtres comme dans le modèle d'aCLR, et des pentes de toit, uniquement rouges. A part des maisons, ca donnait des avions aux ailes épaisses et carrées [/mode]
> 
> Et la je regrette de ne pas avoir connu la série space à laquelle ont eu droit mes neveux dans les années 80-90. Un genre de pre 'stars war', ceux que je me fais un plaisir de monter avec mon fils aujourd'hui (encore 3 en commande pour cette année).


 oui je me souviens de cette série qui se passait sur la lune où les plaques comportaient des cratères ...


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2011)

Penetrator a dit:


> oui je me souviens de cette série qui se passait sur la lune où les plaques comportaient des cratères ...



'tain mais ouais! Je dois encore avoir ça au grenier chez mes parents. :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Novembre 2011)

Cosmos 1999 ?


----------



## macinside (30 Novembre 2011)

Penetrator a dit:


> oui je me souviens de cette série qui se passait sur la lune où les plaques comportaient des cratères ...





petit_louis a dit:


> Cosmos 1999 ?



non


----------



## patlek (30 Novembre 2011)

Moi, de mon temps, a Noél, on avait droit a une orange, et on était content avec notre orange.


----------



## Madalvée (30 Novembre 2011)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, de mon temps, a Noél, on avait droit a une orange, et on était content avec notre orange.



Maintenant les gosses ont plus de choix, il y a aussi Bouygues et SFR.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Novembre 2011)

Gilles50 a dit:


> S'il te plait Père Noël, je veux que tu m'amènes "Microsoft ACCESS 2012 pour Mac" !!!
> Parce que j'en ai plus que marre de devoir traîner des PC pour cette application.
> Si tu n'as pas ça dans ta hotte, je lâche mon Scottish terrier au pied de la cheminée, tu es prévenu !!!



Désolé de te décevoir mais le Père Noël n'existe pas.


----------



## Fìx (30 Novembre 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Désolé de te décevoir mais le Père Noël n'existe pas.



**Fìx vient de signaler un message à caractère litigieux! *


----------



## tirhum (30 Novembre 2011)

Et la Mère Noël ?!...


----------



## Fìx (30 Novembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Et la Mère Noël ?!...



Ça ne tient qu'à toi.....


----------



## aCLR (30 Novembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Et la Mère Noël ?!...



Elle vit avec son temps !?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Décembre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> non



ah mais j'ai eu ça !
le monorail de la base spatial !

quel kiff...
Lego For Ever de toute façon...même si niveau tarif...
En plus ils ne font plus les trains ? 
Quoique Technic tu as de quoi t'occuper !


----------



## macinside (1 Décembre 2011)

si, ils font toujours des trains ! (mais moins beau a mon gout, beaucoup trop "playmobil" sauf le train Harry Potter)


----------



## kisbizz (3 Décembre 2011)

moi j'ai celui ci de lego , just le rouge.....








pere noel ou mere noel , est que je peux aussi avoir le blanc et le bleu ?

et aussi ... c'est possible avoir le mec qui pourrait me l'installer et ... + si affinité


----------



## Fìx (3 Décembre 2011)

kisbizz a dit:


> et aussi ... c'est possible avoir le mec qui pourrait me l'installer et ... + si affinité



J'ai entendu du dire que le type tout en haut de cette page les emboîtait très bien.


----------



## aCLR (3 Décembre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Mes premiers Lego®,() Fallait imaginer à partir de briques de 4, 6, 8 ou 16, uniquement blanches ou rouges,() ca donnait des avions aux ailes épaisses et carrées



En effet


----------



## Romuald (3 Décembre 2011)

Ah mais non ! les plaques d'un tiers d'épaisseur n'existaient pas, les ailes étaient faites avec deux barres de 12 ou 16, et la dérive verticale avec des briques de toit à 45° 

Cela dit, joli, ton montage


----------



## aCLR (3 Décembre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Cela dit, joli, ton montage



C'est une campagne de pub officielle de Lego de 2006


----------



## macinside (3 Décembre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Ah mais non ! les plaques d'un tiers d'épaisseur n'existaient pas, les ailes étaient faites avec deux barres de 12 ou 16, et la dérive verticale avec des briques de toit à 45°
> 
> Cela dit, joli, ton montage



en parlant d'avion, quand j'étais petit j'ai eu ça a un nowelllll :love:






j'avais aussi pas mal "bavé" sur cette boite (qui une rareté !) : 






jamais eu enfant  je l'avais acheter sur un vide grenier il y a quelques années, mais revendu car j'avais besoins de sous


----------



## naas (3 Décembre 2011)

C'est les berus qui ont fait une chanson sur la Mere Noel :love:


----------



## Romuald (3 Décembre 2011)

En tout cas, vu la tournure qu'a prise le fil, il faut espérer une version Lego® de Microsoft Access 2012 pour Mac :rateau:


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Décembre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> et sinon personne ne veut m'offrir le Lego 7745 ? (pour rappel les conneries de geek non rien a faire dans le bar !)



7745 ...

Tu parles de ça ?


----------



## macinside (3 Décembre 2011)

oui, lui au milieu 

dans la série "gros" lego j'ai aussi eu lui


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Décembre 2011)

Je connais.

J'ai monté le pont-levis pour mon petit cousin. Il a quasiment tout le reste de la gamme. Il doit encore les avoir. J'étais plutôt trains et ville.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h13 ----------

Un autre angle.


----------



## macinside (4 Décembre 2011)

:jalousie: :love:


----------



## Nexka (4 Décembre 2011)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Un autre angle.



Tu as ça dans ton salon?? 

C'est mon chat qui serait content. :love:


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Décembre 2011)

Nexka a dit:


> Tu as ça dans ton salon??
> 
> C'est mon chat qui serait content. :love:



Ces photos sont anciennes.

Le petit chat a grandi puis il est mort.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Décembre 2011)

ben moi, avec les rails du train, j'avais construit tout un système pour y faire rouler mes billes !

:love::love::love::love:


----------



## subsole (5 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour Père Noël, 
Pourrais tu virer les pubs des topics MacG et les réserver aux non-inscrits, comme c'était le cas ?


----------



## naas (5 Décembre 2011)

Tiens ma petite a posté une lettre au père Noel et ....
Elle a reçu une lettre de réponse de la part du père Noel Merci la poste :love:


----------



## subsole (5 Décembre 2011)

naas a dit:


> Tiens ma petite a posté une lettre au père Noel et ....
> Elle a reçu une lettre de réponse de la part du père Noel Merci la poste :love:



Alors, je vais recevoir une lettre du Père MacG. ?!?!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (5 Décembre 2011)

C'est moche quand même


----------



## subsole (5 Décembre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour Père Noël,
> Pourrais tu virer les pubs des topics MacG et les réserver aux non-inscrits, comme c'était le cas ?



Merci, Père MacG, d'avoir exaucé mon voeu, 

Je sent de la jalousie dans les rangs. 
 Maintenant, il faut que je trouve un autre cadeau. :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (5 Décembre 2011)

Y a adblock sinon


----------



## Fìx (5 Décembre 2011)

Moi j'ai toujours tous plein de pubs pour les lego!


----------



## Nephou (5 Décembre 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Moi j'ai toujours tous plein de pubs pour les lego!



Comme ça ?






Embush by Nephou, on Flickr


----------

